# New Stand for my 30 Gallon



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Built the stand for my 30 gallon tonight. Little overbuilt but thats the only way right? It'll get skinned with 1/2" ply and some quarter round on the corners with some 1x3 to trim the top and bottom, then painted black. Gotta decide how I want the doors too. But that all may just wait, so I can get the tank going....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great! I too, am stuck on the doors for my stand, and am thinking about sliding removable panels. 

I'm, looking forward to seeing how you finish this!


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks! IT may be a little while, Im so anxious to get the tank going that the stand may just stay a frame for a while, haha.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I just can't hold on to $30 for me to even get the plywood to skin it! :fun:


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

I know right!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Will you be building a canopy?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

looking good. is this going to be your new planted tank?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Funlad, no canopy. Never really liked them for some reason. And its just added cost haha.

Grogan, thank you and yes. Planted tank on the way!


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Painted the back of the tank tonight. I think it looks great! Also painted all trim, lid and hood black as well. It was the plastic fake wood look and I hated it. Now it is all Krylon Fusion Satin black. Ahhhh much better. 

Stand should be getting painted tomorrow. It will stay frame only for a little while. No plywood skin or trim yet. That is money that can go to the filter, plants and driftwood I still need to buy. No to mention the fish! Oh yeah and the lights I'm making.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How about bead board or other 'paneling'? Plywood sucks up so much paint it is a PITA to make it look 'finished'. Look for something that is close to finished looking, though I've never been happy with any door config under a tank. Any chance of adding drawers?

Also thinking you could do a like a padded headboard with vinyl over batting or just give it a skirt.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Stand is painted.










Eventually I will put 1/4" birch plywood. The little bit nicer, sanded, smooth more of a finished look, so hopefully that will help. Then I am just going to do some 1x3 trim at the top and bottom. Nothing to fancy. Something similar to this:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...rimless-48-gallon-iwagumi-dsm.html#post965758

Ill figure out a door, or just make a removable panel in the front. But that will wait...that's money that can go to other stuff for the tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

haze....for plants check aquabid...fishmandan....mikeswetpets..for anubias look at vuhual...for mosses look at aquaticmagic...
look under packages/assortment.... and rooted also..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The black looks good. At first I thought you had put white louvered doors on it. Louvered doors are probable too pricey, but they would keep humidity from being a problem. You only need to enclose it when you want to hide something. Its fine as is.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks loha, will check that out.

Haha emc, yeah thats the closet that is temporarily sitting in front of. Later it will have a shelf to hold all the supplies, so I will cover it somehow.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

How is this stand holding up?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Does the toy dumptruck help you with your water changes? What dish are you putting in it?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry guys, havent been on here in a while. Stand/tank are doing great!


----------

